# Short term rental - Alicante centre



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Afternoon,
Wondering if anyone can help me out.

I'm moving to Alicante on Saturday with a new job, my accomodation is sorted through the job till 1st July which is when my partner & baby will be coming over to live.

I need a tempory rental (apartment), on quite a tight budget for anything from 1 month up to 6 months suitable for 2 adults & a baby.

My parents will be moving over between August/October which is when we will all be renting a long term villa together, so this is just a shot term fix until they arrive.

Can anyone give me any contacts or have any past experience with short/medium term rentals?

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

PS. also willing to rent part of a house/room of a house, so if you have a largeish house and want some extra cash for a couple of months let me know


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mattd said:


> PS. also willing to rent part of a house/room of a house, so if you have a largeish house and want some extra cash for a couple of months let me know


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section about renting with links to national rental websites


----------

